# 31cc Yard Machine garden cultivator



## Solarrover (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the above, Started it this season ran a few time ( a minute or two) and now won't start, replaced plug and pulled of carb used carb cleaner re installed. The spark plug is wet, Not sure if I get spark, pulled the plug and grounded it to the case and pulled the on it a few times did not see spark, 
Any ideas
Thanks
Solar


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

is it still the gas from last year?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Best bet would be to get a spark checker to check the spark. Get a "gap" type checker and not one with a neon bulb. If no spark check the wiring. If wiring is good then you'll need a new ign. module.


----------

